# A few thoughts on petty/honesuki



## SpikeC (Aug 14, 2011)

A while back Dr. Naka posted a little information about Shigefusa honesuki's, that they were not made hollow on the backside. 
The first knife that I made was supposed to be a honesuki, and I elected to leave the backside flat, so I guess it isn't too unreasonable to do so. I also made the cutting edge more curved than the usual. I have now put a very slight bevel on the flat side, so the edge is probably 98/2 now. I'm thinking that this is actually a petty/honesuki.
I just removed the backbone of a chicken with it, then proceeded to mince some lemon basil with it. I have been using it more for small jobs than my Tanaka petty. I can see how this would work nicely with a double bevel, but this one works quite nicely as is.
My apologies for posting this pic again, but whatayagonnado?


----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 14, 2011)

Looks like a petty/hankotsu... pretty cool!!


----------



## Lefty (Aug 14, 2011)

That grind looks SOLID! I bet it's one hell of a cutter.


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 14, 2011)

I think that Marko should explore this concept more thoroughly. I think that the addition of some curve to the cutting edge adds functionality to the concept.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Aug 15, 2011)

Indeed. I also like how your bevel gets closer to the edge near the tip, should help with strength up front. I know I am always digging between bones and whatnot with my honesuki. Not that I have broken it, but looks sturdy.

I remember before you were having trouble with kanji for Spike. What did you settle on? Looks good.


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 15, 2011)

It turns out that I used Chinese kanji, as there is no way to do an approximation of Spike in Japanese kanji, according to our Dr. Naka. As it is it's a pretty rough approximation, but I do like the way it looks!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 15, 2011)

I love this knife. I really do. Assuming the balance point is where I think it is, I want one just like this someday.


----------



## EdipisReks (Aug 15, 2011)

i love the look of that knife! i bet it cuts great, roughly translated kanji or no.


----------



## sachem allison (Aug 15, 2011)

I wouldn't mind having one of these myself, it looks just about right. solid.


----------



## jmforge (Aug 16, 2011)

Thats a nice looking little knife, Spike.:thumbsup:


----------

